# My version of a Korean haircut



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I usually leave Mia's legs full from the shoulder down but shirts and her harness makes mats under her front legs so I trimmed her leg hair down to her elbow. No more mats. :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I debated shaving entire torso.. after seeing your trim..I just might, talk about easier, less matting and they look good in clothes...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks pretty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Loved it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

very nice:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it! So clean and chic! I bet she feels free to. I am trying to get the nerve to cut off the top knots and do a shorter top of the head korean cut...I keep chickening out!

I love Mia's face!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you for all your good comments. I love grooming and seeing the outcome. I like shaving the sides of the face so her face looks sleek and her ears look longer. She looks elegant walking. Like she has bell bottoms on. Oops, just told my age.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

She looks like she's wearing a mermaid dress!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good job. She does look very elegant.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You did an amazing job! I tried for that look with Pippa, and her fur is soooo thick that her facial hair just stuck out straight every which way. It does not look good at all, so I'm going to have to figure out something different. I did Cozette's face the way I'd had her at Nationals a few years ago, with a short face and ear hair that were even, and that turned out well, but I'm afraid to try the Korean look on her since I had such disappointing results with Pippa.


----------



## xnls (Feb 28, 2014)

she looks like such a classy lady, love it!


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow she looks so cute!
I love the outcome!

You groom her yourself?
I wish i knew how to do it too.

Very nice job and such a beautiful dog!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been grooming my dogs all my life so I just dive in and do it. To me it's really not that hard. I cut my own hair too, so I'm pretty brave I guess. ha ha


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

You did a good job! Mia looks great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DiamOnd (Apr 12, 2014)

so cute


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Oct 23, 2013)

Today my new mobile groomer came and we googled "Korean Cuts" and she singled out Mia's cut as perfect for my Pippa who won't wear a bow for more than an hour. So thank you for posting the cut!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a good job you do! I cut Sissy's torso short, but not that short. I will try to cut her face shorter. Her face hair likes to stick straight out!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh how I love this look and can't wait till I can trim Tucker down again :wub::aktion033: Well done


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Love it!


----------

